# Need advice on which 3060TI



## Hailey2002 (Dec 4, 2021)

Can someone tell me if Asus Geforcre RTX 3060Ti Dual oc v2 8GB GPU better than Gigabyte 3060TI (3x fans) Graphic card? Still a beginner trying to figure out which one to buy :/
​


----------



## trog100 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hailey2002 said:


> Can someone tell me if Asus Geforcre RTX 3060Ti Dual oc v2 8GB GPU better than Gigabyte 3060TI (3x fans) Graphic card? Still a beginner trying to figure out which one to buy :/
> ​


 
they both do the same thing.. buy whichever one takes your fancy..

trog


----------



## Hailey2002 (Dec 5, 2021)

Thank you for replying decided to go with gigabyte


----------

